# May Voting Poll PART 1 of 2



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Be sure to vote in PART 2


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just voted in both polls, ALL great pictures, fun theme this month. 

Here is the link for the 2nd voting poll-

May Voting Poll PART 2 of 2 | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Not to be self serving but make sure to vote in both poll sections!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Remember the winning photo for May is a 2 part voting poll with 27 fantastic pic to choose from!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I just voted in both polls, ALL great pictures, fun theme this month.
> 
> Here is the link for the 2nd voting poll-
> 
> May Voting Poll PART 2 of 2 | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


*Follow the link* to be sure you vote for ALL your favorite pics! (poll 1 - 16 members voted...poll 2 - 13 members voted)


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The votes are coming in. There are a couple more member votes in Poll 1 than Poll 2. Please be sure to vote in both!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Remember the winning photo for May is a 2 part voting poll with 27 fantastic pic to choose from!


The voting ends on Sunday.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*This poll will close: Tomorrow at 7:55 PM. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Today is the last day to vote in both polls for the May Photo Contest winner.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to windfair for submitting the winning photo in May's Photo Contest!

Thanks to everyone who submitted a pic, we loved them all!


----------

